# Eigenen Webserver mit Accounts ausstatten



## meilon (12. Mai 2004)

Hi,
Ich habe bei mir zuhause einen Webserver aufgestellt, auf dem meine Homepage gehostet ist. Jetzt will ich aber für Kumpels auch Webspace zur Verfügung stellen. FTP-Server ist installiert und läuft. Das ich extra UNIX-Benutzer erstellen muss mit Home-Verzeichnis auf Webspace ist mir auch klar. Aber wie mache ich es, dass der Benutzer "Heinz" 10MB Webspace bekommt und "Horst" 50MB? Und wie sperre ich für einzelne Nutzer PHP-Funktionen, die ich brauche, aber andere, aus Sicherheitsgründen, nicht haben dürfen?

mfg
Klink


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Mai 2004)

Zuersteinmal die Rüge: Webhosting von zuhause ist bööööööse! (und langsam).  

So, zum Problem:
Mach dich mal schlau über QUOTAS.
Beispiel mit Debian:
http://www.debianhowto.de/howtos/de/quota/c_quota.html

Verschiedene PHP-INIs erreichst Du über die virtuellen Verzeichnisse die in der httpd.conf (oder inkludierten dateien davon) definiert werden.


```
<VirtualHost>
....
<Directory /usr/local/httpd/htdocs/webauftrittxy>
php_flag log_errors on
php_flag short_open_tag on
php_value max_execution_time 180
php_value upload_tmp_dir /home/htdocs/tmp
php_value include_path /home/htdocs/include
php_value memory_limit 8388608
php_value error_reporting 15
php_flag display_errors on
php_flag track_errors off
php_value error_log /usr/local/httpd-php/logs/php3_error.log
php_flag magic_quotes_gpc on
php_flag track_vars on
php_value auto_prepend_file /usr/local/httpd-php/php/prepend.php3
php_value auto_append_file /usr/local/httpd-php/php/append.php3
</Directory>
...
</VirtualHost>
```
Das Beispiel gibt es frei im web 
Google is your friend!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Mai 2004)

Add: Neurodeamons php-Einstellungen im VHost funktionieren jedoch nur mit mod_php und nicht PHP-CGI (Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt).


----------



## JohannesR (12. Mai 2004)

PHP als CGI sollte man eh nur bei einem ge-chroot'etden Webserver verwenden, ist sonst ein sicherheitsloch. AFAIK.


----------



## meilon (12. Mai 2004)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten, werde mich mal schlau machen. Ich will halt mal freundlich sein, und anderen auch eine Chance geben, mal mit PHP und MySQL rumzufuchteln und dafür nichts zahlen zu müssen, naja, nur die lahme Anbindung!. Außerdem ist es interessant, wie mach solche Sachen verwirklichen kann.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *PHP als CGI sollte man eh nur bei einem ge-chroot'etden Webserver verwenden, ist sonst ein sicherheitsloch. AFAIK.  *


Nein -> http://www.suphp.org


----------



## JohannesR (13. Mai 2004)

Alles klar, kannte ich bis dato noch garnicht. Interessantes ding...


----------

